# What is the 2009 sentra reliability like?



## 2000trooper (Dec 3, 2013)

So we have a 2009 sentra we bought used. We've had it for a couple of years and currently it has 70k on it. I dont remember how many miles it had when we got it. Anyways, we are currently in a financial situation where a break down is the last thing we need. We simply could not afford it. Our nissan has the 2.0L MR20DE engine with a CVT transmission. I've been doing some reading online and a lot of people complain about problems with this transmission, though im not sure if I'm just looking in the "problems" pool and if this does not truly reflect on the larger sentra population.

I've read nissan increased the warranty on the CVT to 120k/10 years which is a little reassuring. However I was curious nonetheless to how reliable this car is over all and what i should expect of it in the years to come. Is the transmission going to be reliable? How about the engine? I am mechanically inclined and i take care of my cars, so proper maintenance is a given here.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

trans are the only major issue with them. The earlier ones are starting to have the intake elbow break and cause a stall cause it's after the MAF. And if you don't stay on top of the oil changes then that's the only thing that'll really hurt the motor.


----------



## 2000trooper (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks for the input outkast. Do most people have problems with the CVT because of a lack of maintenance or just design flaw?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Honestly both. I've seen little old ladies that "granny" them and they still give out but more so just abuse and lack of fluid service


----------

